# Less lethal Flashbang



## mike_cos (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone tried this stuff?....







http://www.centuriogroup.com/badheavy.htm


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't see much use for this thing for anything other than a mentally disturbed individual who has barricaded himself. Flash Bangs work because they overwhelm multiple senses of the human nervous system, not just the eyes. The tremendous noise, flash and particularly the pressure wave of the NFDD can be effective, but even that is not a sure thing. I have never seen or heard of a suspect being released and charges dropped because of police use of NFDD.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I would opt for a bang over this.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 7, 2011)

First impression- this is crap and I wouldn't use it for a paperweight.


----------



## ShockWave (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like a POS. Question would be, what do the users of this wear to negate the effects of it? If its blinding the bad guys then once you walk in the room won't it do the same to you?


----------



## policemedic (Aug 7, 2011)

As an aside, I make it a point not to buy life saving equipment from people who can't properly manipulate the Queen's English.  I lost count of the spelling and grammar errors on their site.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 9, 2011)

policemedic said:


> First impression- this is crap and I wouldn't use it for a paperweight.


But... I'm curious to try it.... almost 3.000 lumen...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 9, 2011)

I can see its uses for training, not for real world application though.  Our training and safety policy precludes a lot of stuff being used on roleplayers, combined with things like iTESS (enhanced MILES) or Sims I can see it having a place.  In prisons where the dolphin huggers would be all over you for using some things on prisoners then it might be a good tool.


----------



## ShockWave (Aug 9, 2011)

Make sure you wear plolarized sunglasses when using it....


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mac-NZ best thing going for prisoners are stingball grenades and OC:eek:


----------

